# Did you bond quickly with your poodle?



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I feel this! Misha was such a terror when young. I expected it but it's hard to love something that is constantly chewing on you or peeing inside or zooming like a madman when on leash or refusing to return inside and making you late. I liked him but I didn't feel bonded to him the way some people seem to feel instantly. People talk about falling in love with their puppies immediately. I didn't feel that extreme attachment until he started to get more mature and started showing me how much he trusted me and how much he was willing to tolerate simply because I asked. He started constantly checking with me to see my reaction to things, and really trying to be a good dog. That really helped to build a real relationship. Puppies are hard hard work. They are frustrating and sometimes embarrassing. Awesome when they belong to your friend. But rough to have 24/7. Eventually you are rewarded with a well behaved companion that you share a deep bond with. But it takes so much work.


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

I bonded fast and strong with Oona and it's clear that in our family dynamic, we belong to each other. The frustrating parts are there alongside everything but I've so far felt sufficiently rewarded that they haven't felt overwhelming (knock wood). My husband feels differently. He isn't really bonded (though they like each other plenty). I think it would help if he practiced more training with her or had a special activity they did together, but he treats dog stuff like my thing. I love the reminder to let them teach you the rules of their games. Oona and I invented a chasing game together. Our puppy class teacher warned against EVER chasing your dog since it's so rewarding for them and so annoying for you, but Oona showed me a clue and we compromised. She started to beckon me to chase her after she would pick up a stick in the yard. Now, I will chase her when she's holding the stick (often after I give it to her). And we added in that she intermittently has to come to me to "touch" in order for me to resume chasing.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I bonded to Pogo pretty quickly. He was such a good puppy, and he approached the world with such a sense of wonder. I remember watching him, as a tiny puppy with traces of blue puppy haze still in his eyes, focusing on a gnat circling in front of his face. Totally adorable. It was harder to bond with Galen. He was a much more difficult puppy than either Pogo or Snarky. Additionally, I still missed Snarky terribly, and then we lost Pogo when Galen was six months old.


----------



## AliFenrisMom (Sep 14, 2020)

Fenris and I didn't have an instant bond. Back when he was at the breeder's there was no "you are my chosen one" moments like a lot of people write about. But he is 4.5 months now and we are bonding quickly. There were hiccups and puppy blues during the first month, but since we've gotten into a groove. He is a very good puppy, has his issues of course and is still a puppy with puppy energy, but based on what I've read online (true it may just be horror stories that I am basing this on), he is so well behaved for his age. His "leave it" works at 99%, which just amazes me. And he is a super cuddler, which I love. I'm not saying that there aren't issues, he still hasn't gotten the hang of the bell, leash walking is going to be a long road, and leaving him home alone is traumatic for the both of us, but he checks in with me all the time, listens the vast majority of time as long as he understands what I want, is perceptive of when I'm feeling ill, even helped me with my anxiety (I get panic attacks sometimes and he came up to me with no prompting and started licking my hand before my anxiety could get out of hand). There are moments of frustration when our communication breaks down but we are working on it. I really feel lucky that he is in my life, would not trade him for anything at this point.


----------



## Mr.Ziggy (Jul 14, 2020)

Thanks for starting this conversation! I feel like when folks go through a hard time at the beginning, it can be hard to talk about because they might fear being judged. But it is so common for folks to take a bit more time to bond with their new pup.

I had the opposite problem with Ziggy. I brought him home when he was 6 months old and he had no socialization, no exposure to anything, and 0 training outside of crate training and a bit of grooming training. He was so scared of people, dogs, noises, movements, stairs, new places, everything!

It took days before he would let me touch him and when I finally pet him he would just freeze and tolerate it with this 1000 yard stare. I was instantly bonded to this sweet, shy, and terrified pup. He was so scared of everything, but never showed his teeth once. But I was really worried he would never bond with me.

I lost so much sleep wondering if he would ever cuddle with me or be a "normal dog" but now I can't get through a work day without him trying to crawl into my lap during a zoom meeting!

While I am no expert, I'm always happy to talk to anyone who has an extremely shy or nervous dog that has been rehomed. It can be a frustrating, sad experience and you feel like every move is potentially wrong.


----------



## AbBen (May 31, 2020)

Interesting topic. 

In our early days I read a lot about the 3-3-3 guidelines in regards to bringing home a rescue dog. I was a bit concerned as we were progressing slowly. I’m not worried anymore, just conscious that he’s on his own timelines. After more than 6 months he still hasn’t bonded with some individuals in our home. He’s the type where you get out what you put in, he and I bonded quickly but it took a lot longer for my husband and still iffy with one of our teens (they like each other but neither is going to go out of their way to interact).


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Normie was one of the easy ones. The first night he was with us he slept on my foot while we ate dinner. A year later he still does.

But there is no way I could have looked at his litter and said - that's the cuddly one.

For those of you with shy or reserved dogs, there will be such a sense of pride and accomplishment when you reach your level of bonding. Normie came to us ready to bond; you've taught your dog how to be close.


----------



## Elizabeth (Aug 27, 2012)

Hudson is a bit reserved and dislikes eye contact. He has discovered the joys of puppy biting. He is out of control at puppy kindergarten, mauling me while the other pups are sitting and looking expectantly at their people. On the other hand, he is increasingly receptive to cuddling when we catch him in a calm state of mind, and in the morning when we open his pen, he climbs into our laps and asks to be petted. He also loves to lick our hands and faces.

Bonding wasn't instantaneous as I'd somehow expected, but it's happening gradually. It's more difficult for my husband as he takes the biting personally and feels hurt by it. I can definitely say I love Hudson, and I think he is beginning to love us back.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I knew Starla was “the one” at 7 weeks. My breeder had 5 black girls, and I had first pick. She was joy brought to life, and I knew as soon as I met her she was the one. I met and played with all 5 though and eliminated them one by one like I had planned. In the end, she was still the one.
It took her a few weeks to decide I was worth bonding with though! She was such a tough cookie. She liked us all well enough, but it was like she was keeping a distance. She wouldn’t be silly and play like what I think of as a typical puppy. We would get down on the floor to entice her, and she would look at us like we were nuts. 
now though... my husband commented this weekend that Starla is my BFF. She is always with me and will do anything to please me. She climbs up on my lap when we watch tv at night. She’s still a pita sometimes, don’t get me wrong. She took an opportunity last night while my back was turned to put a huge hole in my garden (I still need to go see if the carrots and radishes can be saved), she will not leave the stuffing in the couch if she manages to con someone into letting her up there, and it’s been much harder than I thought to get her to see my kids as human people and not puppymates that should be roughhoused with.

All that said, I’ve never known a person who wanted to have a dog to not bond with their pet eventually. Bonding right away and bonding after some time are both normal, just like with human children.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Asta and I bonded very quickly to me - always at my side confidently - loved trotting with me and those early fun games that he initiated. Took a bit longer to bond with my DH but he is now comfortable with him. It is obvious to me that they have bonded. This is great as Asta had two caregivers during puppyhood.
As an adult, Asta is still training me on what he can do for me and how to go about it to get the positive results I am looking for. Poodles are amazing, aren't they?


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

This is an amazing post! I've enjoyed reading all of the responses.

I felt my bond with Topper was pretty shaky for the first two months we had him. Topper is my first puppy - our previous dog came to us when he was 5 years old. He's also my first poodle. There is just so much potty training, desensitization, socialization, etc. in those first weeks, and I felt I was always getting in my puppy's face about something. My husband is very helpful and does a lot with Topper, and sometimes I've been jealous of Topper's willingness to snuggle with my husband but not with me. I sensed that he felt safer with my husband because he didn't ask that the puppy get used to the scary hair dryer, nail grinder, clippers, etc. 

Now that Topper is nearly 5 months, our bond is stronger. We're both much better at reading each other. I feel the strongest bond with Topper when we're playing training games on in training class. Recently I have started to feel it on our walks, when he offers automatic sit (sometimes even when I'm not stopped!). Or when he leaps playfully right at my side to remind me that he's there and not pulling on the leash. 

I expect that the bond will grow stronger and deeper as we continue training classes, and once weather gets warmer and we can go on more and longer adventures together.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I definitely didn't bond instantly with Annie. I felt guilty for it for a long while. I still missed and compared her to previous dogs whom I adored and had lost.

Our bond grows every day, just a little bit more.

I imagine by time she is a senior, and passes on, and I have a new puppy, I will think 'why can't I have the same bond I had with Annie with this new dog!"


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

What a great thread, Robin. Thanks for starting it. All the stories make me a bit wistful for Mia's puppyhood, when every day was an adventure, and as a friend, who owned Mia's best friend, said about her own relationship with her puppy: "I love and am in love with her." That's exactly how I felt.

Mia and I had a rare benefit, in that her breeder lives about 45 minutes away from me and allowed me to come to the farm several times before I took her home at 9 weeks. I believe Mia was six weeks old when I first met her: she was female and in the middle of her pack in terms of boldness, and that's what I wanted. I came back about a week later and played with her both with her siblings and one-on-one, though she was hesitant to go too far from her siblings. When I came to pick her up at nine weeks, I was familiar and she was happy to see me. I don't know for sure how much of a difference it made to her (or me) over those first few days, but everything with dogs is about acclimatization so I figured it was worth 2 hours of my time.


----------



## Thomazine (Aug 9, 2020)

I feel as if our puppy bonded with me right away. I picked this boisterous, energetic, outgoing boy because I thought he’d be a family dog and I have two boisterous tween sons. But by the end of the car journey home, he was a huge mama’s boy, and was glued to my side. He’s four and a half months old now and certainly likes the rest of the family, but when I get home, I feel like the Beatles arriving in America. And he’s just as deliriously joyful to see me if I just went away and showered for twenty minutes.

I’ll admit I was a little taken aback when he was vocally miserable every time I left the room - even when he could see me through a baby gate, and the rest of the family were fussing over him. It felt like an awful lot of pressure suddenly to be The Person for him. But oh, he is SUCH a sweet boy. Impossible not to have thirty-odd pounds of adoring poodle attempting to curl up in your lap like a small baby, and not fall in love. (We will be a SIGHT when he is fifty pounds...)


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Thomazine said:


> We will be a SIGHT when he is fifty pounds...


Lol! Welcome to my world. Peggy recently tried to curl up puppy-style in my lap, and I think we were both a little shocked by how much she’s grown.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Happy bonded with the entire family pretty quickly and she and I enjoy that special bond. I expected the puppy antics so the biting and house training didn't bother me. I was really worried we wouldn't connect the way I had with my Ginger who passed last April. Within a couple day of Happy arriving home, she was my dog. That said, she has something special for everyone in the house.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

This thread takes me back. We drove approximately 400 miles, round trip, to collect Buck and he was watching the road, on my lap, for the final 200. We stopped, of course along the way, but he held it until we got home. He’s still that way: watchful and very fastidious. He was cute as can be, but we had a bad patch with the Tasmanian Devil interlude, and then the stubborn, forgot everything tween, and then the college frat boy stage. He was a time. A boy with a curl in the middle of his forehead, but I figured it was my fault if he was horrid. Our work together, every day bonded us. He’s a good time now


----------



## PoodleMom1Az (Jan 14, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I just want to put this out there for anyone who needs to hear it: I _tolerated_ Peggy for much of her first year. Horrible, right? Cute little puppy, wholly dependent on me. But it’s the truth.
> 
> Between her behaviour challenges, the gaps in my poodle knowledge, and the grief I was still navigating from the loss of my last dog, that first year was all about putting one foot in front of the other and just doing what needed to be done: A lot of educating myself. A lot of time spent observing and picking the brain of a brilliant trainer. A commitment to honouring the responsibility of animal ownership and treating Peggy’s needs as my own. And soooo much Poodle Forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## PoodleMom1Az (Jan 14, 2021)

Thank you for this beautiful description of your experiences with bonding with your poodle.I instantly realized that’s me and that’s it okay to feel how I’m feeling about this new little brown poodle puppy I now have in my home... I too feel I am just tolerating her and am not bonding with her. She has been such a wonderfully behaved little girl since we brought her home, but I just don’t get why I’m not feeling it. I’m still trying to name her. I was hoping to make that bond instantly with my new puppy after being without for so long. I read everyone’s stories about their wonderful poodles, thinking; Will this ever be me? I admit I’m thinking and missing the love of my life in my last dog of 15 years and her being such a different breed. Perhaps it will take more time, perhaps one day it just happens... reading all these posts definitely has given me much encouragement as to what most likely lies ahead for me and my poodle.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

PoodleMom1Az said:


> I’m still trying to name her.


It might help you to know that Peggy similarly took a while to name. Eventually I just told my husband to pick something and he said “Mabel,” but neither of us really felt great about it.

When the name Peggy Sue came to me, it was like a lightning bolt. I didn’t even want to say it out loud because it felt so right, but I was confident my husband wouldn’t be open to changing her name.

Long story short? He was.  And we’ve never looked back.

So don’t worry. You’ll get there.


----------



## HannahMarieJ (Jun 23, 2020)

@PeggyTheParti, thanks so much for starting this thread. Our spoo Juniper is coming up on 5 months and while I love her, I’m not quite IN love with her yet. I am, to a certain extent, still mourning the loss of our toy poodle and comparing the relationships in my head. And it‘s not really fair to compare an energetic 5 month old spoo who’s learning about the world to a 15 year old, wise, set in his ways 3lb toy poodle. They are totally different pups.

I’m not really overwhelmed by the puppy antics. I‘ve felt mostly prepared for the house training and biting and learning. But it’s definitely felt a bit like living alongside each other and less like going through life together. She’s not very cuddly yet. She’s usually too busy to sit still and when she does finally sleep, it’s usually in fitful little stops and starts in the corner of the couch or at the foot of the front door (where there’s a draft, I think she gets hot easily). She struggles to focus in distracting environments. She’s still bitey. But there are absolutely moments - and they are becoming more frequent - where we get glimpses of the truly good dog she will be one day, like when she goes into her crate at night on her own and settles down to sleep or when she sits patiently at the back door while I get my shoes and coat on before we go outside. 

I’m exceedingly thankful that my partner has been equally engaged with all the puppy training - though he does tend to have slightly less patience with the puppy crazies than I do. We’re constantly going through our check list (Is she hungry? Is she sleepy? Has she been outside recently? Does she need something to chew? Is she bored?). It’s certainly felt a little more like a job than a relationship. But I know we’ll get there and all our hard work with training and socialization and desensitization will pay off in the form of a wonderful life companion. And I’m SO looking forward to that! ❤


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am trying hard to remember how long it took with Poppy, over 11 years ago. I think I was so focussed on smoothing her relationship with Sophy that we bonded almost without my noticing. I do remember trying to have her sleep downstairs in a pen on the first night - she was fast asleep, I lifted her gently into a warm bed in a safe pen with water, toys and pee pads, crept out with Sophy tip toeing beside me, got half way up the stairs and the wailing started. Sophy gave me one of her "It was your big idea - you sort it!" looks, and Poppy came up to bed with us. 

Poppy definitely went through a land shark phase, creeping on her tummy across the bed jaws snapping, and I certainly didn't appreciate her favourite game of nipping my bum, especially when she did it on the stairs. But Sophy was a huge help - young enough to want to play, old enough to set boundaries, and Poppy was a cuddler from the start and pressed all the oxytocin buttons - small, warm, cuddly, dependent, and making eye contact. I think it helps to have had recent puppy experience - one is more prepared, and less afflicted with rose tinted spectacles syndrome, imagining the ideal puppy and floored and stressed by the reality!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I think good old fashioned chemistry plays a part in the bonding process.

For example, I have a deep aversion to very young puppy breath. I’m sure it’s no coincidence that Peggy and I started to really hit it off after she was done teething.

Eye contact is so important, too. In fact, her steady soulful gaze is part of why we chose Peggy in the first place. But once she arrived home, it suddenly felt like she had eyes for everything but me.

This is all normal puppy stuff, but it can hinder that early bonding.

Now, of course, I see Peggy’s puppy pics and I just want to scoop her up and love her like crazy. As I type this, she’s snoozing in her crate and I’m itching to wake her up just so I can bury my face in her neck. Her smell is _so_ delicious to me now, I can’t get enough. 

Chemistry.


----------



## PoodleMom1Az (Jan 14, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> It might help you to know that Peggy similarly took a while to name. Eventually I just told my husband to pick something and he said “Mabel,” but neither of us really felt great about it.
> 
> When the name Peggy Sue came to me, it was like a lightning bolt. I didn’t even want to say it out loud because it felt so right, but I was confident my husband wouldn’t be open to changing her name.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. That does help tremendously to hear. I have a list of names but when she arrived, nothing fit her. She is a dark brown in color. I’m definitely open for name suggestions...? I think once she has a name it will help too in bonding a bit with her as it identifies her more. I think I’m feeling more normal after reading some posts about bonding, but I so much question myself if I made the right decision. I know that’s not good, but true. Thank you


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I had trouble picking a name as well. I had a list of cute and quirky names drawn up over many years, and when I tried them out when I met her, none of them fit. A German friend suggested "Mia," and while I didn't particularly like the name when she first suggested it, it suited my dog immediately. It just felt right.

Have you started a "name my dog" thread? We've had decent luck with those over the years.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Liz said:


> I had trouble picking a name as well. I had a list of cute and quirky names drawn up over many years, and when I tried them out when I met her, none of them fit. A German friend suggested "Mia," and while I didn't particularly like the name when she first suggested it, it suited my dog immediately. It just felt right.
> 
> Have you started a "name my dog" thread? We've had decent luck with those over the years.


I wan't crazy about the name "Happy," which was my wife's pick. My wife is from S. Korea and, from what my Korean friends tell me, naming your dog Happy is a very "Korean thing." I figured naming our new puppy would help my wife and Happy bond so I didn't object. Since then Happy's name has grown on me - mostly because it so fits her personality.


----------



## Pearl Grey (Nov 20, 2019)

I had my pup's call name picked out before she was conceived.  Her mom's name is Mia and her dad's name is Dee, so Madea seemed like the obvious choice. ( I'm a huge fan of the Tyler Perry character.) My neighbor hopes she won't act like her namesake.

I haven't met Madea yet. She's only ten days old today. My breeder does the biosensor stuff and lots of temperament testing. I asked her to pick me out the little girl with the least prey drive and that will be Madea. I live on a farm with horses and chickens and I've lived through years of trying to keep the border collies from chasing the livestock. Poodles are a brand-new breed for me.

Thanks for starting this thread. My last puppy was fifteen years ago (a very drive-y BC), and I still remember how after a few months of no sleep and constant vigilance puppies no longer even looked cute to me. It's taken me this long to work up my nerve to try again! So while I'm hopeful we'll bond right away, I do remember that sometimes it takes a little time.

Seriously, though, an aversion to puppy breath? Omigosh, it's lucky for me they can't bottle that stuff. I'd carry it around all the time in a brown paper bag, like a skid row bum.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I can empathize, @Happy'sDad . I once lived with a cat named "Cuddles," named by a roommate when she was a tween. I'm sure I laughed when I first heard the name, but darn if I didn't grow to love that cat.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have a friend who has solved the naming problem by calling each new dog Jill - seems extraordinary to me but works for her. I have found the best way is to try names on until one fits, remembering that it must also fit the adult the animal will one day become, and that you will need to be able to yell it across a crowded park without undue embarrassment!


----------



## Pearl Grey (Nov 20, 2019)

fjm, I had a childhood friend whose family always had a toy Manchester terrier. Just one. When that one died, they got another.
Every single one was named Schatze. 
Since (to me, anyway) they were all identical, for the longest time I had the idea their dog was immortal.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

That is such a great point PoodleMom. Where did you start? I did a breed change after a succession of Scottish Terriers. They were SO different, and I absolutely did not have training chops for a poodle. Scots are aloof, stubborn and if you believe the IQ charts, down there in 69th place. I got a Mensa Ferrari puppy in compare. If you can admit what you don’t know, work on that in a good humored way it eventually works out. Because, P.S. poodles are slow to mature🙃


----------



## PoodleMom1Az (Jan 14, 2021)

Mfmst said:


> That is such a great point PoodleMom. Where did you start? I did a breed change after a succession of Scottish Terriers. They were SO different, and I absolutely did not have training chops for a poodle. Scots are aloof, stubborn and if you believe the IQ charts, down there in 69th place. I got a Mensa Ferrari puppy in compare. If you can admit what you don’t know, work on that in a good humored way it eventually works out. Because, P.S. poodles are slow to mature🙃


I’m enjoying all these posts. It certainly helps in how I’m feeling. It’s becoming frustrating to me each day wondering why I don’t feel better about things.I did certainly do a complete breed change this time going to a standard poodle from two yorkies. I felt like I didn’t want to go with same dog so I chose the poodle . We had the toy poodles as kids so a little familiar with them. Although I knew of their sizes, the thoughts of a larger dog in my home and life became very realistic once she arrived. Like I’ve mentioned, she has been so wonderful and well behaved being only 3 months, one could’nt ask for a better behaved puppy...oh how I’m hoping this will be temporary how I’m feeling and better days are ahead. After all dogs are supposed to bring us so much joy! 
p.s. I loved someone’s suggestion of a “naming” thread


----------



## Pearl Grey (Nov 20, 2019)

I can see how that would be a big adjustment, going from a small dog to a medium/large. I've had both and there are definite differences. 
In fact, I really miss having a little dog, and was mightily tempted to get a toy puppy from my vet's litter a couple of years ago. I bonded to my itty-bitties (a Lhasa and a feist) in a very different way - they were so much more portable for one thing, more easily integrated into lots of different situations. 
But my current dogs are an 80 lb border/pyr and a 30 lb Brittany, plus I live on a farm - so much as I wanted a toy, I decided a standard would be a more practical choice for me right now.
What were your reasons for going up two sizes?


----------



## PoodleMom1Az (Jan 14, 2021)

Pearl Grey said:


> I can see how that would be a big adjustment, going from a small dog to a medium/large. I've had both and there are definite differences.
> In fact, I really miss having a little dog, and was mightily tempted to get a toy puppy from my vet's litter a couple of years ago. I bonded to my itty-bitties (a Lhasa and a feist) in a very different way - they were so much more portable for one thing, more easily integrated into lots of different situations.
> But my current dogs are an 80 lb border/pyr and a 30 lb Brittany, plus I live on a farm - so much as I wanted a toy, I decided a standard would be a more practical choice for me right now.
> What were your reasons for going up two sizes?


Oh my you did go up in different size of breeds. For me it necessary wasn’t intended to do that, only chose a different breed than I had hoping to offset my loss. The fact poodles don’t shed played a huge role. I also had been around poodles growing up, just smaller ones. To be honest, during my search I came across a parti poodle and fell absolutely in love with it. From then on I pursued the breed. I admit with all the varieties of colors in the poodles I became a bit fascinated with that always steering towards the parti’s. Finding that and the ups and downs of searching statewide for poodles was not something I had ever expected. Very overwhelming. Thank for sharing your story and the fact you love the puppies you have and they have been good choices for your lifestyle, but it shows one never lets go of some things true to our hearts.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I went up from a mini mix (10.5 lbs at maturity) to a spoo, and I definitely expected more from Peggy because of her size. A big jumping, biting puppy is obviously more challenging than a small one, but I think I also subconsciously attached adult expectations to her “adult” size.

Small dogs are forever puppies, in a way. They certainly get treated that way by cooing strangers, whereas puppy Peggy was a constant source of public embarrassment. I had to preface every interaction with a slightly desperate sounding, “She’s still a puppy!!”


----------



## PoodleMom1Az (Jan 14, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I went up from a mini mix (10.5 lbs at maturity) to a spoo, and I definitely expected more from Peggy because of her size. A big jumping, biting puppy is obviously more challenging than a small one, but I think I also subconsciously attached adult expectations to her “adult” size.
> 
> Small dogs are forever puppies, in a way. They certainly get treated that way by cooing strangers, whereas puppy Peggy was a constant source of public embarrassment. I had to preface every interaction with a slightly desperate sounding, “She’s still a puppy!!”


That so correct. I also sometimes expect her and look at her as an adult already due to “at the moment “ calmness. My vets office even commented how calm for a puppy she was at her visit. Oh by the way I meant to mention from my previous post when I mentioned I fell in love with a parti puppy I had seen somewhere, well my current puppy is chocolate brown?? I’m still struggling with names since every name I had written down previously was for a parti...


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

PoodleMom1Az said:


> That so correct. I also sometimes expect her and look at her as an adult already due to “at the moment “ calmness. My vets office even commented how calm for a puppy she was at her visit. Oh by the way I meant to mention from my previous post when I mentioned I fell in love with a parti puppy I had seen somewhere, well my current puppy is chocolate brown?? I’m still struggling with names since every name I had written down previously was for a parti...


Start a name thread! It’ll be fun.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

We, especially me, bonded with Bobby the day we brought him home despite the fact we had said “Goodbye” to our beloved Great Dane, Moose only a few weeks prior. We were still very much grieving but Bobby was ours to love and having him helped us so much as we grieved. I think the quick bonding was also helped in a very major way because he had ( and still has) long and intense eye contact from the moment we held him. He seemed to bond instantly to both my husband and I.
With that being said, the first few months were tough. I never experienced such a mouthy shark mouthed and jumpy pup and housebreaking was a very rough and long process. He was smart, quick to learn and he definitely was bonded to us but the intensity of his mouthy bitey and jumpy behavior was a source of great frustration and many tears. I told my husband many times those first few months that I thought we may have made a mistake. He was very good about telling me that we did not make a mistake. And we didn’t as Bobby has matured into a wonderful dog. So it’s weird, it was a rough few months but yet I felt we were totally bonded.
Bobby’s real name is Robert. He was named after a dear friend who passed away from brain cancer. We had his name picked out before we knew we were getting him. ❤


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Robert! What a beautiful name and tribute.

My husband similarly kept me afloat some days. When he wavered, that’s when I really panicked. I needed his bond with Peggy to be rock solid while mine took its time.

Between Gracie and Peggy, we had a foster dog who stole my heart. Giving her up was horrible, and I worried for a long time we’d made a mistake. That our vet adored our foster girl but didn’t initially hit it off with Peggy made it much worse, as did all the “adopt-don’t-shoppers.” I was just so full of self-doubt.


----------



## PoodleMom1Az (Jan 14, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Start a name thread! It’ll be fun.


Thank you, I took your advice and just did. That was an excellent idea🙂


----------



## PoodleMom1Az (Jan 14, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Robert! What a beautiful name and tribute.
> 
> My husband similarly kept me afloat some days. When he wavered, that’s when I really panicked. I needed his bond with Peggy to be rock solid while mine took its time.
> 
> Between Gracie and Peggy, we had a foster dog who stole my heart. Giving her up was horrible, and I worried for a long time we’d made a mistake. That our vet adored our foster girl but didn’t initially hit it off with Peggy made it much worse, as did all the “adopt-don’t-shoppers.” I was just so full of self-doubt.


Robert is a beautiful name and such meaning... As is Peggy. The names just seem to fall into place. I so relate to the feelings of Did I make a mistake. I feel terrible saying it but its true. Reading others saying the same makes me feel it’s okay , it’s normal, I’m okay....


----------



## PoodleMom1Az (Jan 14, 2021)

PoodleMom1Az said:


> Robert is a beautiful name and such meaning... As is Peggy. The names just seem to fall into place. I so relate to the feelings of Did I make a mistake. I feel terrible saying it but its true. Reading others saying the same makes me feel it’s okay , it’s normal, I’m okay....


I’m to the point I’m doubting myself that I can do this more often than I’m liking .


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

PoodleMom1Az said:


> I’m to the point I’m doubting myself that I can do this more often than I’m liking .


I’m actually a little embarrassed by all my panicky Peggy posts. At one point, I definitely said something like, “I’m done.” But Poodle Forum talked me down every. single. time. And not only did I make it through, I am so deeply happy now.

Have you tried doing a little bit of trick training? It really is so good for bonding. And don’t hesitate to talk through your concerns here. Sometimes just getting them out helps.


----------



## PoodleMom1Az (Jan 14, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I’m actually a little embarrassed by all my panicky Peggy posts. At one point, I definitely said something like, “I’m done.” But Poodle Forum talked me down every. single. time. And not only did I make it through, I am so deeply happy now.
> 
> Have you tried doing a little bit of trick training? It really is so good for bonding. And don’t hesitate to talk through your concerns here. Sometimes just getting them out helps.


This Poodle Forum and posts like yours has helped tremendously. Its been early morning “go to” reading with my coffee every day since her arrival. It gives me my start to the day strength and energy! 
I thank you for your Peggy posts as we sound so much alike.
Peggy sounds like a gorgeous dog and now great companion for yourself.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Robert! What a beautiful name and tribute.
> 
> My husband similarly kept me afloat some days. When he wavered, that’s when I really panicked. I needed his bond with Peggy to be rock solid while mine took its time.
> 
> Between Gracie and Peggy, we had a foster dog who stole my heart. Giving her up was horrible, and I worried for a long time we’d made a mistake. That our vet adored our foster girl but didn’t initially hit it off with Peggy made it much worse, as did all the “adopt-don’t-shoppers.” I was just so full of self-doubt.


Yikes that sounds awful. People really need to mind their own business. I'm sorry you went through such a hard time. And so glad that things ended up so good.


----------



## Pearl Grey (Nov 20, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Between Gracie and Peggy, we had a foster dog who stole my heart. Giving her up was horrible, and I worried for a long time we’d made a mistake. That our vet adored our foster girl but didn’t initially hit it off with Peggy made it much worse, as did all the “adopt-don’t-shoppers.” I was just so full of self-doubt.


People do need to tend to their own knittin' as my mother used to say. Sounds like you've done your share of rescue work.
The last purebred puppy I bought from a breeder was a Norwegian Elkhound in 1983. 
I spent decades in border collie rescue. 
Rescue is wonderful. So is supporting responsible breeding of purebred dogs.
So yeah, the first person to tell me "adopt don't shop" is gettin' an earful!
(My vet is getting a litter sister and brother to Madea, so I hope she'll like her!)


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I got a larger dog, because we FiNALLY had a huge yard. The fact that Buck seemed to double in size weekly, sorta freaked me out. The reason behind working so hard on training. (I’ve got to get control of this beastie!) fjm had some great advice which I took to heart and that was to remember to have fun with that beastie. Get down on the floor and be silly. Make up games. He loves hide and seek to this day.

The timeline is three years to maturity. If your poodle hits the mark earlier, celebrate! The upside is they stay young at heart longer than most breeds😍


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

I slept with Basil (SPOO, now 9-3/4 mo old) on the floor for the first three days, and sang to her all the time. It broke my heart when I couldn't have her in my arms. I carried her around everywhere from 8-12 weeks as we explored the sights, smells and sounds of the city. Eventually she got too heavy for one, and then two arms. From week 16-30, I would wake up earlier, pick her up from her bed, then crawl back into mine with her. I keep treats by my bed now to encourage her into my bed for pets and cuddle time now. It warms my heart.

We had a _thing_ we played, like a tickle game with a power up sound effects attached to it. Like your powering up the belly scratch.. slowly.... quietly... Then louder. _Deep breath_ oooooohhhhh... OOOOHHHH..... PEWWWWWW, with a mighty release of scratches like you might tickle your 5 yr old nephew. She still loves it (as do I).

I talked to her a lot. "Daddy still loves you", ,"Good girl", "You're so pretty", "I signed up for this".

Kisses. Lots of kisses. Love. Chicken.

Basically, trying to hit all the 5 love languages.
-Quality time
-gifts (treats)
-acts of service (going to the park, playdates)
-physical touch (cuddling, brushing, grooming, etc)
-words of affirmation (training, good girl, etc))


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Ooh, there's a thread: What's your dog's love language?


----------



## Amora3 (Oct 10, 2020)

Oh my gosh, I have never identified so much with something. I'm also still grieving the dog love of my life who was with me for 15 years. With him it was instant. I probably had him for two minutes before naming him Panda, of course, I was a kid back then so I probably would've loved any dog. 

I struggled to name my new poodle, I must've had him for 2 days before naming him, and quite frankly, I still haven't truly bonded with him. He's turning 6 months next week (I've had him for like 4 months), and I still don't love him. I just...like him. He's like the antithesis of my first dog who was a calm, couch potato puppy while this one is so loud and active. I get along with my mom's puppy more, who she got a month before I got mine. He's a Maltese and I resented him when he came so soon after my 1st dog died, but now he's my favorite out of the two. If I'm being honest, if I were to move away I would strongly consider leaving my poodle with my parents and their dog. The Maltese loves my dog, whereas my poodle could take him or leave him for the most part. That might change since I haven't truly bonded with him. But now he's started to prefer my mom and has decided he likes sleeping with her instead. I'll give it more time and hopefully, we bond soon.


----------



## PoodleMom1Az (Jan 14, 2021)

Amora3 said:


> Oh my gosh, I have never identified so much with something. I'm also still grieving the dog love of my life who was with me for 15 years. With him it was instant. I probably had him for two minutes before naming him Panda, of course, I was a kid back then so I probably would've loved any dog.
> 
> I struggled to name my new poodle, I must've had him for 2 days before naming him, and quite frankly, I still haven't truly bonded with him. He's turning 6 months next week (I've had him for like 4 months), and I still don't love him. I just...like him. He's like the antithesis of my first dog who was a calm, couch potato puppy while this one is so loud and active. I get along with my mom's puppy more, who she got a month before I got mine. He's a Maltese and I resented him when he came so soon after my 1st dog died, but now he's my favorite out of the two. If I'm being honest, if I were to move away I would strongly consider leaving my poodle with my parents and their dog. The Maltese loves my dog, whereas my poodle could take him or leave him for the most part. That might change since I haven't truly bonded with him. But now he's started to prefer my mom and has decided he likes sleeping with her instead. I'll give it more time and hopefully, we bond soon.


I for the life of me cannot figure why the bonding with me and my puppy hasn’t occurred. I was fully expecting that to happen upon her arrival to my home, but it did not. It’s been an unknown struggle daily for me, almost exhausting in a sense. She has such over all,good behavior for so young. I can’t explain it. Your post is understandable


----------



## DawnW (May 7, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I just want to put this out there for anyone who needs to hear it: I _tolerated_ Peggy for much of her first year. Horrible, right? Cute little puppy, wholly dependent on me. But it’s the truth.
> 
> Between her behaviour challenges, the gaps in my poodle knowledge, and the grief I was still navigating from the loss of my last dog, that first year was all about putting one foot in front of the other and just doing what needed to be done: A lot of educating myself. A lot of time spent observing and picking the brain of a brilliant trainer. A commitment to honouring the responsibility of animal ownership and treating Peggy’s needs as my own. And soooo much Poodle Forum.
> 
> ...





PeggyTheParti said:


> I just want to put this out there for anyone who needs to hear it: I _tolerated_ Peggy for much of her first year. Horrible, right? Cute little puppy, wholly dependent on me. But it’s the truth.
> 
> Between her behaviour challenges, the gaps in my poodle knowledge, and the grief I was still navigating from the loss of my last dog, that first year was all about putting one foot in front of the other and just doing what needed to be done: A lot of educating myself. A lot of time spent observing and picking the brain of a brilliant trainer. A commitment to honouring the responsibility of animal ownership and treating Peggy’s needs as my own. And soooo much Poodle Forum.
> 
> ...


Thank you for saying this. ❤ Honestly I felt the same & for the longest time I thought I was a horrible pet parent. I had lost our sweet, sweet BullMastiff just 5 months earlier and I wasn’t sure I wanted another dog, especially one that was the polar opposite of a large (145 lbs) couch potato. But my hubby always wanted a s-poo. The first couple of months with our girl Betsy was good but then she entered the velociraptor stage. 😁. I spent quite a bit of time on the phone with the breeder trying to find different ways to make Betsy STOP biting me. I tried everything I knew. I almost gave her back but time & a squirt bottle helped. So here we are 10 months later with a 1year old bundle of energy. I love the little furball. Maybe not as much as my bully yet, but she’s my girl - not my hubby’s. She’s good for me. I don’t like taking walks but she does. So we walk everyday. And walking is good for me. I’m sooooo looking forward to the day when she settles down though. So to anyone else struggling, it will get better.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

My spoo bonded with me before I bonded with him. I wasn't used to having a dog and kept forgetting I did. Then all of a sudden I would remember and get panicked because I couldn't see where he was. He was almost always right under my chair or so close to me I didn't see him when I looked around!

Funny, eleven years later I still freak out if I can't see him, and then remember I took him to the groomer!


----------



## PoodleMom1Az (Jan 14, 2021)

kontiki said:


> My spoo bonded with me before I bonded with him. I wasn't used to having a dog and kept forgetting I did. Then all of a sudden I would remember and get panicked because I couldn't see where he was. He was almost always right under my chair or so close to me I didn't see him when I looked around!
> 
> Funny, eleven years later I still freak out if I can't see him, and then remember I took him


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

What do you mean by make a decision, @PoodleMom1Az?

I spent much of Peggy’s first year researching other dogs. I was obsessed with minis and oversized toys. Much of that was, I realize now, just plain wanting Gracie back. It was grief.

Peggy is _way_ easier to cuddle than Gracie was (who was 10.5 lbs at maturity). But that cuddliness didn’t really emerge until her first heat at 8.5 months.

Small dogs can make excellent lap dogs, but Peggy spends a lot of time draped across my lap. Or she’ll spoon in tight for a nap. And she offers up the most heart-melting morning hugs. Leaning into her solidness is a very special feeling. It’s not better than the affection I got to share with Gracie. But it’s different and I love it.

Like you, I also set out to get a very different dog than the one I got. I wanted a German Shepherd this time around! And I spent a lot of time with grass-is-greener type thoughts. I fantasized about our foster dog we let go, sure that life with her would somehow have been better, _sure_ I had made a big mistake

What snapped me out of that was learning she had severe hip dysplasia at only a year old. That made me realize everything I was imagining about how perfect life with her would be was—to put it bluntly—pure BS.

It’s easy to idealize the dog that isn’t right there in front of you every day. Heck, I get caught up in those thoughts all the time, just hanging out on Poodle Forum. But the more time you spend here, the more you’ll realize everyone struggles in their own way, some more quietly than others.

Have you had a chance to spend time with Georgie and friends or family or even strangers at a park? Watching others interact with Peggy gives me little glimpses of her through fresh eyes. Much needed, sometimes.

I also recommend looking through current threads and offering some advice to new puppy owners. Share what you’ve learned over the years. I’m not sure why exactly it helps, but it does.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

(Oh! And keep venting all you need. If you want a chuckle, go back to my earliest threads. Sooo much venting. It was cathartic, and I’m happy to hold that same space for others who need it.)


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

PTP gives good advice above. I bonded with Mia immediately but had a very different relationship with my last dog, Zulu. Zulu was a rescue, 7 months old when he came to me, and was just a weird dog from the start. He was malnourished, under socialized, scared of everything, and had gross habits like eating frozen dog poop (probably born of necessity, as his breeder obviously underfed her dogs). He did not bring me instant joy. What did I feel for him? Protective, concerned, sad about the effects of his breeder's neglect. I _cared_ for him, but I didn't _love_ him.

Those first few months brought a lot of firsts for him, and I appreciated watching him grow in confidence. Through nosework he tackled his fear of boxes and the sounds that boxes can make. Through agility, he learned teamwork as well as running, climbing, and jumping, which he figured out was even more fun during our hikes, where he could use these skills to chase squirrels and deer and to be a partner in a pack.

He never enjoyed swimming, but he learned it well enough that one frozen arctic blast of a day, when he fell through the ice on a pond, he kept himself afloat long enough for me to reach him. We spent the rest of the day snuggled on the couch together. In fact he excelled at snuggling, and he had a delightful poodle coat, one where you just loved running your hands over his sides. When we stayed at hotels, he had the magical ability to become total dead weight, immobilising you as he lay across your legs. He weighed 42 lbs but might as well have weighed 420 lbs.

He loved toys: he could play tug and fetch longer than you arms could hold up. He made me laugh the way his nose would shift to the side as his face would contort ferociously before he ever so gently took a treat from your fingers, as softly as a pickpocket. And sometimes when he wanted to let me know he was close, he would graze my bottom so lightly that I thought my mind was playing tricks, until I reached back and felt his face.

I watched him form friendships with other people. He especially loved men, and I remember how golden he looked when a particular friend would come over to walk him. Zulu would sit on the floor in front of him, his black bushy tail swishing back and forth like one of those cat clocks where the tail meters the seconds, alert with anticipation as my friend chatted with me before grabbing his leash.

Zulu was independent in a way. We used to rent a cabin in the woods twice a year, and Zulu would quite happily go off on his own, never straying too far from the cabin, but often out of eyesight. Occasionally I'd get concerned that he had been gone too long and I'd call out for him, and up his head would pop from the undergrowth like a telescope from a submarine, often with leaves and twigs stuck to him; he had never gone farther than 30 feet. He'd look at me and wait for the ok, then go back to whatever adventure he was having.

... I didn't mean to write this much. I just meant to say that sometimes love grows when you're not expecting it.


----------



## PoodleMom1Az (Jan 14, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> What do you mean by make a decision, @PoodleMom1Az?
> 
> I spent much of Peggy’s first year researching other dogs. I was obsessed with minis and oversized toys. Much of that was, I realize now, just plain wanting Gracie back. It was grief.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all the kind words and suggestions. As you asked what I meant by making decisions, was just simply like many others have said on here, should I return her since it is unfair to a wonderful puppy, that’s all. My heart says the right thing: Things should get better. 
Reading your posts which are so uplifting and fun with Peggy, does make me smile laugh at times. She is so beautiful. It makes us all aware everyone struggles in similar ways. 
I’m not been able to take her out on walks and around others due to her not being fully vaccinated. I do look forward to being able to do those things. I feel the same as you mentioned about you see things in your dog through others eyes...so I do understand that. 
I have been working with her a lot inside and in my yard such as walking on a leash , and all the basic commands. She’s doing very well. We are working together almost daily to get through this, I just needed to “let it out” previously how I was feeling.


----------



## PoodleMom1Az (Jan 14, 2021)

Liz said:


> PTP gives good advice above. I bonded with Mia immediately but had a very different relationship with my last dog, Zulu. Zulu was a rescue, 7 months old when he came to me, and was just a weird dog from the start. He was malnourished, under socialized, scared of everything, and had gross habits like eating frozen dog poop (probably born of necessity, as his breeder obviously underfed her dogs). He did not bring me instant joy. What did I feel for him? Protective, concerned, sad about the effects of his breeder's neglect. I _cared_ for him, but I didn't _love_ him.
> 
> Those first few months brought a lot of firsts for him, and I appreciated watching him grow in confidence. Through nosework he tackled his fear of boxes and the sounds that boxes can make. Through agility, he learned teamwork as well as running, climbing, and jumping, which he figured out was even more fun during our hikes, where he could use these skills to chase squirrels and deer and to be a partner in a pack.
> 
> ...


Zulu sounds like an incredible dog that you are so lucky to have in your life. And yourself being both a patient and committed person in his life and able to see all those wonderful, funny, silly, traits in him brought you so close with him. I loved reading it, thank you so much


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

@Liz, your description of life with Zulu brought me to tears. Life with a pet reveals so many little lovable details over time. I’m sure they feel the same way as they get to know us. Peggy practically trips over herself now to curl up with my husband if he takes an afternoon nap. I can just imagine her describing it to her friends: 

“Sometimes he does the night thing during the DAY, just like we do. It’s sooo cute. He thinks he’s a dog.”


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

PoodleMom1Az said:


> Thank you for all the kind words and suggestions. As you asked what I meant by making decisions, was just simply like many others have said on here, should I return her since it is unfair to a wonderful puppy, that’s all. My heart says the right thing: Things should get better.
> Reading your posts which are so uplifting and fun with Peggy, does make me smile laugh at times. She is so beautiful. It makes us all aware everyone struggles in similar ways.
> I’m not been able to take her out on walks and around others due to her not being fully vaccinated. I do look forward to being able to do those things. I feel the same as you mentioned about you see things in your dog through others eyes...so I do understand that.
> I have been working with her a lot inside and in my yard such as walking on a leash , and all the basic commands. She’s doing very well. We are working together almost daily to get through this, I just needed to “let it out” previously how I was feeling.


Have you read Ian Dunbar’s puppy book? He really stresses the importance of early socialization in the healthy development of a dog. Maybe you could find some ways to get her out and about in a safe way, that would benefit you both. I know covid adds another layer of difficulty to this.

I recommend reaching out to local trainers or local training clubs. Even groomers or your vet’s office. They might be able to connect you with owners of puppies that are on the same vaccination schedule.


----------



## PoodleMom1Az (Jan 14, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Have you read Ian Dunbar’s puppy book? He really stresses the important of early socialization in the healthy development of a dog. Maybe you could find some ways to get her out and about in a safe way, that would benefit you both. I know covid adds another layer of difficulty to this.
> 
> I recommend reaching out to local trainers or local training clubs. Even groomers or your vet’s office. They might be able to connect you with owners of puppies that are on the same vaccination schedule.


That’s a wonderful idea and so thoughtful!


----------



## PoodleMom1Az (Jan 14, 2021)

PoodleMom1Az said:


> That’s a wonderful idea and so thoughtful!


And just so you know , yours and Liz’s post brought tears to me as well


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

PeggyTheParti said:


> @Liz, your description of life with Zulu brought me to tears. Life with a pet reveals so many little lovable details over time. I’m sure they feel the same way as they get to know us. Peggy practically trips over herself now to curl up with my husband if he takes an afternoon nap. I can just imagine her describing it to her friends:
> 
> “Sometimes he does the night thing during the DAY, just like we do. It’s sooo cute. He thinks he’s a dog.”


It would be fun to know what they think of us. What would that be in buttonspeak? "Dad...Sleep...Dog...Good!"


----------



## Milo2/24 (Jul 8, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I just want to put this out there for anyone who needs to hear it: I _tolerated_ Peggy for much of her first year. Horrible, right? Cute little puppy, wholly dependent on me. But it’s the truth.
> 
> Between her behaviour challenges, the gaps in my poodle knowledge, and the grief I was still navigating from the loss of my last dog, that first year was all about putting one foot in front of the other and just doing what needed to be done: A lot of educating myself. A lot of time spent observing and picking the brain of a brilliant trainer. A commitment to honouring the responsibility of animal ownership and treating Peggy’s needs as my own. And soooo much Poodle Forum.
> 
> ...


I just wanted to say thanks for this post. I really needed it now.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Milo2/24 said:


> I just wanted to say thanks for this post. I really needed it now.


Aw. I’m glad it’s helping you a bit. If you have some time, consider starting a picture thread so we can get to know your poodle.


----------



## scoot (Oct 2, 2020)

I got 2 Standard Pups (siblings) in October 2020 and was worried about bonding with them due to them having each other. None of my concerns were realized though, as the two of them are both completely and utterly attached to me  Thats both good and bad, as I literally cannot go anywhere without them both wanting to be right alongside. The downside is that they tend to freak out a bit when I do go away without them with me. This has gotten better as they are getting older, but for a while there it was as if their whole world was ending. 
They both exhibit competition for my attention through out the day, which in its own way has been beneficial for training purposes. They both seem to try to outdo the other.
Personality wise, they are definitely different, where one is a snuggler and the other is a sometimes snuggler.
I would say that the three of us bonded very quickly.
As for other family members, the pups love to be involved with them, but not as much as with me. I would still say that they have healthy bonds with them.
This is the two of them, both are about to break 60 lbs and are 5 months old.
Of all the dogs that I have had through out my life, I have to say that these two are at the top of the list.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

They’re adorable, @scoot, Looks like a fun pack to be a part of.  Having siblings definitely poses some unique challenges. Glad you’re managing so well.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

I bonded with Raven right away but that doesn’t mean I didn’t have days where I thought “what in the world have I done to my life?” She was a VERY demanding puppy and I worried she would develop behaviors if I don’t keep her busy enough Because she was so darn smart. I did make her take breaks in her crate, but we played ball until I thought my arm would fall of some nights and that was in Addition to starting obedience at 5 months. We certainly had out ups and wowns. Basically I thought I knew what I was getting into, but really didn’t. I would definitely know now!! I was not ready to start over with puppy for my second spoo because I care for my mother with dementia. I found a wonderful 20month old boy as a re-home that has been perfect. He is great with Raven and had been started in obedience so just fit right into our life. I may have a spoo puppy again some day, but I am in no hurry, that’s for sure.

I had 2 names picked out for her and made the decision after I had her home and new her personality. I did choose Wren’s name ahead of time because he had not been registered yet and I knew I did not want to call him what the previous owner had used which was “Bear”.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Raven's Mom said:


> I bonded with Raven right away but that doesn’t mean I didn’t have days where I thought “what in the world have I done to my life?” She was a VERY demanding puppy and I worried she would develop behaviors if I don’t keep her busy enough Because she was so darn smart. I did make her take breaks in her crate,
> *
> but we played ball until I thought my arm would fall of some nights*
> 
> ..... We certainly had out ups and [d]owns. Basically I thought I knew what I was getting into, but really didn’t.


Haha, I actually tore my right rotator cuff throwing the ball with one of those long handled ball throwers so many days.weeks and times! Then I had to switch to my left arm which is uncoordinated and doesn't throw the ball as well much to my Spoos disappointment. Years later I am still having problems with my right shoulder!
Still love my boy to bits


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Oh, man...yes, I hear you, Kontiki! I had to go to PT for my left arm due partly to some bad yanking, pulling episodes with Bobby. Thank goodness he’s much better in his walking abilities. Love my boy to pieces!😊

I have been thinking about the bonding thing. I posted earlier in this thread that we bonded instantly and we did but as I think about this, the bond is SO much deeper and stronger after 2 years. The bond just keeps growing. 😊 I have loved all of my dogs but Bobby...he really has become my heart dog.


----------



## TheWildOne (Jan 5, 2021)

Our mini was actually gotten for my husband and he’s the ‘fun’ one while I’m the trainer/authority in the house. Despite that, she seemed to bond to me rather than him. So I have a little shadow constantly following me, she’s also a thief and constantly stealing from me 🙄 I think she enjoys seeing if I can catch her in something bad. An ultimate game of cat and mouse (I’m probably the mouse in this scenario 😂)


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

I bought Rusty when my Collie (love of my life) Tass was 10 and experiencing sevear arthritis and my labrador Jojo was 12.

I had wanted a poodle for some time (a brown toy was my dream). My mother (rip xxxxx) had left some money in trust so I was able to afford a pup, also I have had anxiety since my Mother's death in january 2019 so felt the need for some lovely puppy energy and for a dog who could do longer walks (outdoors seems to help my mind).

Tass was diagnosed with cancer 3 days after Rusty came home and needed very intensive 1 to 1 care. I was already grieving for her ... Rusty had to be patient and had to wait until I had had fed Tass her kibble piece by piece before he had any attention.

Jojo was and is a perfect gentle kind role model. Tass could be quite impatient with other dogs, esp females, hence getting a male pup.

Rusty adored Tass and would (once he had been with us about a week) choose to spend time laying next to Tass rather than following me upstairs!!!! He mostly wanted to be by my side 24/7 even crying when I shut the bathroom door ...

He is not a brown toy poodle but a sable mini x toy who is clearing to a pale orange and may well go cream.

He is 5 months old now and I adore him. It was by no means instant but my goodness ... He was confident cuddly with perfect recall on day one. House training took weeks and I was soooo tired.

Great thread this. Very relatable.


----------

